# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 26th - 30th September

## alan45

Life appears to be looking up for Sarah Platt â until she falls into one of Pat Phelan's dangerous traps.

Sarah (Tina O'Brien) will be delighted when she unexpectedly receives a large sum of money, but it's clear that she's making a big mistake over how she chooses to spend it.

Keen to move out of the Platt family home, Sarah decides to approach Phelan about buying one of his and Vinny's flats for her and Bethany.


Â©  ITV
News of Sarah's interest soon reaches Todd, who is fully aware of Phelan's scheme as his new accomplice. Still loyal to Sarah, Todd is panicked and decides to take action.

Todd orders Phelan not to rip off Sarah or he will blow the whistle on him and Vinny. But when Phelan tells Todd what Vinny is capable of, will Todd have a change of heart?


Â©  ITV
Coronation Street airs these scenes on Friday, September 30 at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------

Dazzle (18-09-2016), Glen1 (18-09-2016), louisa (18-09-2016), Vikki (20-09-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Life appears to be looking up for Sarah Platt â until she falls into one of Pat Phelan's dangerous traps.
> 
> Sarah (Tina O'Brien) will be delighted when she unexpectedly receives a large sum of money, but it's clear that she's making a big mistake over how she chooses to spend it.
> 
> Keen to move out of the Platt family home, Sarah decides to approach Phelan about buying one of his and Vinny's flats for her and Bethany.
> 
> 
> Â©  ITV
> News of Sarah's interest soon reaches Todd, who is fully aware of Phelan's scheme as his new accomplice. Still loyal to Sarah, Todd is panicked and decides to take action.
> ...


Now that could be Phelan's undoing. Messing with Devil Boy's family!

----------

Dazzle (18-09-2016), Glen1 (18-09-2016), livden (18-09-2016), lizann (18-09-2016), Perdita (18-09-2016)

----------


## olivia1896

there's no way  he would let sarah get ripped off

----------


## Dazzle

> Now that could be Phelan's undoing. Messing with Devil Boy's family!


Perhaps the big stunt coming up involving David and an explosion is something to do with Phelan and the proposed flats?

----------

Glen1 (18-09-2016), livden (18-09-2016), parkerman (18-09-2016), Perdita (18-09-2016)

----------


## livden

LOL.. Todd is literally ripping off his best friend. Todd is working WITH Phelan. It's a bit late to back out now.

----------


## olivia1896

> LOL.. Todd is literally ripping off his best friend. Todd is working WITH Phelan. It's a bit late to back out now.


I doubt he'll let them do that to sarah

----------


## swmc66

He should not let them do it to anyone. He needs to film them undercover and expose them

----------


## louisa

Hasn't he tried that once already? I think I remember him filming Phelan trying to expose him but I could be wrong. He should at least tell Sarah - she'll believe him.

----------


## lizann

who gives sarah money?

----------


## Perdita

> who gives sarah money?


Seen online comment that she had a business in Italy and she gets some revenue from that but no idea whether it is true

----------


## Perdita

This week on Coronation Street: Can Roy stop Alex leaving for Scotland? Maria and Kirk get some devastating news, Billy tempts Todd back to the light and Gail and David have a little chat...

 Alex, Cathy and Roy - Coronation Street - ITV
Roy is shocked when Alex announces that he's going to live in Scotland with his mum and Cathy does nothing to dissuade him.

 Alex and Roy - Coronation Street - ITV
At the allotment, Roy tries to brush off Alex's concerns but Roy is aghast when Alex hits the nail right on the head.

 Cathy and Roy - Coronation Street - ITV
Can Roy make Cathy see sense and encourage Alex to stay?

 Kirk and Beth - Coronation Street - ITV
Beth tries to persuade Kirk to support her in court, will he find the strength to say yes?

 Maria, Caz and Kirk - Coronation Street - ITV
Kirk and Maria are left devastated when a close family member passes away, but Caz relishes the opportunity to be a pillar of support to a grieving Maria.

ITV

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2016), Vikki (20-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Maria and Caz - Coronation Street - ITV
Knowing she has to have an honest conversation with Caz, Maria explains to her that she only sees her as a friend. How will she react?

 Sharif and Alya - Coronation Street - ITV
Sharif is at a loss as to where he will find the funds to appease both Alya and Sonia. He needs to come up with an idea and soon!

 Erica, Dev, Asha and Aadi - Coronation Street - ITV
Erica tricks Aadi and Asha into admitting to Dev where they've really been getting their flowers from. How will Dev react?

 Todd and Billy - Coronation Street - ITV
Eileen is gutted when she witnesses Billy refusing to give Todd the time of day.

 Billy and Todd - Coronation Street - ITV
In a dramatic turn of events, Todd and Billy find themselves in an A&E waiting room together.

 Billy and Todd - Coronation Street - ITV
Todd realises how much he wants Billy back and decides he needs to do the right thing and pull out of his partnership with Phelan.

ITV

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2016), livden (19-09-2016), louisa (19-09-2016), Vikki (20-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Vinny, Sarah and Phelan - Coronation Street - ITV
Sarah is delighted when she unexpectedly receives a large sum of money and decides to approach Phelan about buying one of his flats for her and Bethany.

 Todd and Phelan - Coronation Street - ITV
But, when Todd learns what Sarah is doing he confronts Phelan, ordering him not to rip off his close friend or he will blow the whistle on him and Vinny. Will Pat listen?

 David, Gail and Eileen - Coronation Street - ITV
Gail and Audrey are curious about David's constantly beeping phone and decide to check it, but are left gobsmacked by what they find.

 David and Gail - Coronation Street - ITV
Can Gail convince David to go to grief counselling?


ITV

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2016), louisa (19-09-2016)

----------


## louisa

I love the relationship between Gail and David. It's love/hate - there are times when David takes the mickey out of her and belittles her but you can tell deep down he loves her. The scene where Gail was giving advice on telling Max and Lily about Kylie the day she died, for instance. How he pulled her into the hug and called her mum.

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2016), lizann (19-09-2016), tammyy2j (20-09-2016)

----------


## livden

Yaaas this means there is still hope for Tilly. Todd realising he wants Billy back is the first step in them getting back together. He has to be willing to fight for him, apologize for what he did and try to change. What he did was incredibly cruel and selfish. He can't continue to act like this. He has to be able to learn from him mistakes. 

Sadly though with Kate Oates in charge I'm not expecting too much. She probably thinks it's fun to have Todd revert back to his old self and make the same mistakes over and over again, ugh. It's repetitive and boring. I'd much rather see him grow and change for the better. I cannot stand the direction Kate Oates takes Todd. It's revolting and disgusting and it makes me sick. 

After all the progress he has made, all these months now going down the drain smh. I am so NOT a fan of Kate Oates work at all. I truly believe if the other producer was still in charge that Tilly would still be together and we would continue to see Todd make progress instead of reverting back to his old self.

----------


## swmc66

too dangerous for Todd to pull out

----------


## louisa

I think someone he really does care/love may end up in more than A&E if he pulls out. Especially when Vinny's involved.

----------

livden (19-09-2016)

----------


## alan45

*MONDAY 7-30pm*

When Aidan tells Alya that the equipment they'd need in order to bulk produce her designs would cost up to Â£14,000, Alya vows to get her hands on the money.

Having already threatened to expose Sonia and Sharif to Yasmeen for their secret affair, Sharif begs Alya not to destroy Yasmeen with the truth. With all respect for her grandad lost, Alya agrees to keep silent - but at what cost?

Meanwhile, Roy warns Cathy to wait until her anger has subsided before she tells Alex the truth about his father, before whisking Alex off for a day at the allotment. Roy tries to brush off Alex's concerns over Cathy's bad mood, but when Alex correctly guesses what Cathy has found out, Roy is aghast.

Elsewhere, on the day of Beth's court appearance, Maria tries to talk to Kirk about Beth, but Kirk diverts his attention elsewhere.

Desperate for her brother to make amends with his wife, Maria tells Beth that if she wants any chance of getting Kirk back, she'll need to deliver a heartfelt apology. When Beth tries to persuade Kirk to support her in court, will he find the strength to say yes?

Also, Dev is impressed by the twins' business enterprise as they arrange flowers from the school garden into bouquets for him to sell, but Erica is sceptical - what are they up to?

Finally, Andy tries to tap into his creative side when he writes a short horror story, but Steph is less than encouraging of his efforts.



*MONDAY 8-30PM*

Sharif is under pressure from Alya to cough up the money for her Underworld designs, but Sonia further adds to his worries when she makes it clear that she still expects him to get her a place to live too.

Sharif is at a loss as to where he will find the funds to appease both women, until he comes up with an idea...


Meanwhile, when Alex announces that he's going to live in Scotland with his mum, Roy is shocked when Cathy does nothing to dissuade him.

In an an attempt to get Cathy to see sense, he tells her that Alex has known all along about his father. Will this be the push that Cathy needs to see sense and encourage Alex to stay?

Elsewhere, Beth is devastated when she heads off to court with neither Craig nor Kirk by her side. When Beth returns with a community payback sentence in tow, she begs Craig to come home, claiming she misses him like mad. But can Craig find it in him to forgive and forget?

Also, Aidan is impressed when Alya tells him that she has the money to invest and they agree to be partners, but Sinead is hurt when Alya tells her that her services are no longer required.

Finally, Aadi and Asha tell Tracy they'll stop selling flowers at Dev's if she dismisses Mary from the shop, but Tracy refuses. But when Erica finds a clue which suggests where the twins have really been getting hold of the flowers, has she finally rumbled them?


*WEDNESDAY 7-30PM*

Detecting a frosty atmosphere between Cathy and Roy, Tyrone offers to drive Alex to Scotland. Cathy confides in Fiz about Alex's father and admits that she has struggled to accept Alex since she discovered the truth.

When Roy's Woody breaks down on the way to Inverness and Kevin is called out to rescue them, Cathy realises she's made a mistake and seizes the opportunity to go with him and bring Roy and Alex home.

Meanwhile, Eileen is gutted when she witnesses Billy refusing to give Todd the time of day.

When Eileen makes an attempt to get Billy to forgive Todd for what he's done, Billy warns Eileen that Todd has a hatred for Phelan and that she should be mindful of the mess she could be getting herself mixed up in. Will Eileen take heed of his advice?

Elsewhere, Kirk visits Maria at home and tells her that a close family member is very unwell hasn't got long left to live. Maria and Kirk are devastated by this shock news.

Also today, Sharif's plan to get his hands on the money he needs has succeeded and he hands over a cheque to Alya. But where has this money come from and will Sharif have landed himself in even more hot water?

Finally, Erica tricks Aadi and Asha into admitting to Dev where they've really been getting their flowers from. How will Dev react?


*Airs Thursday, 29 Sep 2016 at 20:30 BST on ITV*

During a trip to a&e, Todd realises how much he wants Billy back

Todd tries to talk Billy round into believing him that he was wrong about Phelan and that his business isn't a scam as they'd first thought. When Billy gives him short shrift, Todd insists on helping Billy with a community project to try and get back in his good books.

However, a dramatic turn of events soon puts Todd and Billy in an A&E waiting room together. Todd realises how much he wants Billy back and decides he needs to do the right thing and pull out of his partnership with Phelan. But can Phelan persuade him otherwise, and will Todd stay strong?


Meanwhile, with the death of a close family member imminent, Maria and Kirk share fond memories of their time together and are left devastated when the family member passes away.

Later, Caz relishes the opportunity to be a pillar of support to a grieving Maria.

Elsewhere, Tyrone tries to gently broach the subject of marriage with Roy and questions him about him and Cathy. Roy is adamant that he loves her, but Tyrone wonders whether this necessarily means he wants to marry her.

Roy is left thoughtful but later takes Cathy by surprise when he suggests they set a date for their wedding. But is Roy sure about this decision?


Also today, Gail announces that Michael is moving back in, but Bethany is traumatised when she walks in on him in the shower and begs Sarah to let them move out into their own place.

Finally, Gail and Audrey are curious about David's constantly beeping phone and decide to check it, but are left gobsmacked by what they find.

Gail and Audrey are suspicious of David


*FRIDAY 30th 7-30PM*


Vinny is furious when he learns that Todd has said he wants to resign. He warns Phelan that it's game over unless he can encourage Todd to stick with them.

Later, when Todd learns that Sarah has decided to invest in a flat, he's panicked and confronts Phelan again. Todd orders Phelan not to rip off his close friend or he will blow the whistle on him and Vinny. But when Phelan tells Todd what Vinny is capable of, will Todd have a change of heart?


Meanwhile, when Maria explains to Caz that she has to go to visit Pablo in London, she's taken aback when Caz invites herself along for the trip too. But when Kirk points out to Maria that Caz clearly has feelings for her, will Maria agree or will she bury her head in the sand?

Elsewhere, Sarah is delighted when she unexpectedly receives a large sum of money and she decides to approach Phelan and Vinny about buying one of their flats for her and Bethany. But with Todd on Phelan's case, will she be successful?

Also, Cathy and Roy set the date but Tyrone still has his misgivings.

Finally, David is furious when the FLO tells him that Clayton has decided to plead guilty to manslaughter, which would mean if he isn't found guilty of murder, he could receive a lighter sentence.

*FRIDAY 8-30PM*

Phelan is adamant that Todd should keep on Vinny's good side if he knows what's good for him. Todd agrees to come back to the deal, as long as they agree to repay Sarah for any money she loses out on.

When Phelan offers to pay for Billy's charity trip, Billy is delighted and thinks Todd is behind it. Todd is angry at Phelan's games, but what point does Phelan have to prove?

Meanwhile, knowing she has to have an honest conversation with Caz, Maria explains to her that she only sees her as a friend. Caz flees in tears, unable to come to terms with it.

Maria tells Caz that she thinks it best if she moves out of the salon flat before she leaves for London. But with Maria out of the way, will Caz persuade Kirk to let her stay a while longer. And what plan does she have up her sleeve?

Elsewhere, Bethany is surprised when Lauren gets expelled over the bullying and the headteacher praises Bethany for coming forward and speaking out against the bullies. Bethany cries tears of relief to Sarah, who hopes this mean their nightmare might be over at last.

Also, Mary tries to coach Erica on disciplining the twins.

Finally, David agrees to go to grief counselling to keep his mum quiet.

----------

tammyy2j (20-09-2016)

----------


## olivia1896

I think Aiden and Alya will get together after Eva inevitably dumps him for sleeping with Maria

----------


## livden

Why is Phelan paying for Billy's trip? It makes no sense. And is Billy really going? Because I suspected Todd to leave considering Bruno has 4 weeks off. Todd going away for a bit makes sense. Billy does not. Then again maybe they leave together?

----------


## Dazzle

> Why is Phelan paying for Billy's trip? It makes no sense. And is Billy really going? Because I suspected Todd to leave considering Bruno has 4 weeks off. Todd going away for a bit makes sense. Billy does not. Then again maybe they leave together?


Perhaps Phelan wants Billy out of the way because he's making Todd have second thoughts about their deal?

----------

Perdita (20-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Perhaps Phelan wants Billy out of the way because he's making Todd have second thoughts about their deal?


I am sure Phelan has an ulterior motive to pay for the trip

----------

Dazzle (20-09-2016), LouiseP (20-09-2016)

----------


## livden

I just noticed there will be 6 episodes next week omg.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Why is Phelan paying for Billy's trip? It makes no sense. And is Billy really going? Because I suspected Todd to leave considering Bruno has 4 weeks off. Todd going away for a bit makes sense. Billy does not. Then again maybe they leave together?


I think Phelan is afraid of what Vinny will do to Todd, so if Billy goes Todd might go with him

----------

Dazzle (20-09-2016), louisa (20-09-2016)

----------


## louisa

I'm only going to watch Wednesday onwards. I thought it was Dan that had a holiday. Well, if Bruno does too, maybe they do go together or it's just wishful thinking.

----------


## swmc66

The guy who plays Phelan is a top actor. I just love watching him. He is brilliant and makes it worth watching right now

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2016)

----------


## livden

> I'm only going to watch Wednesday onwards. I thought it was Dan that had a holiday. Well, if Bruno does too, maybe they do go together or it's just wishful thinking.


I read an interview with Bruno where he said he would have 4 weeks off. He was going to France.

----------


## livden

I really don't see how this will end well for Todd and Billy. Todd went into the scam willingly. Billy will not take this lightly, so say the least, when the truth comes out. And the truth will come out eventually, because it always does. I know Todd wants out of it again, but is threatened to stay. It doesn't matter because like I said, he joined willingly. It was a choice he made. The only way it can possibly work out is if Todd somehow switches sides and take Phelan and Vinny down instead. Or if Todd gets badly injured then Billy will just be happy he survived. Hopefully he won't be killed off. Kate Oates really wrote herself into a corner here, because how will they redeem Todd? I still think Todd joining the scam was a massive mistake. There was no need to make Todd bad again, not when he was so happy and had made so much progress. Him going bad all the time, relapsing into his old behavior, is repetitive and boring. Todd joining the scam to take them down however would have been interesting. But now he's involved for the wrong reason, which is scamming people. Ugh.. I hate all of this. Todd is my favorite character and I hate what they're doing to him.

----------


## Dazzle

> The guy who plays Phelan is a top actor. I just love watching him. He is brilliant and makes it worth watching right now


Even though the actor is very good, I used to dislike Phelan too much to enjoy watching him.

However, the way the current storyline has been written just works incredibly well. Everyone involved - Phelan, Eileen, Todd and Vinny - has a vital part to play and it's impossible to imagine it working without them. So yes, I'm really enjoying the character of Phelan now.  In a very strange way he almost feels on the right side at the moment because there's only him standing between Vinny and the safety of our favourite characters.

I do hope his past isn't whitewashed though. Even if he ends up saving someone's life, I still feel the need for him to get his comeuppance for what he did to Anna (and her family).

----------


## Dazzle

> I really don't see how this will end well for Todd and Billy. Todd went into the scam willingly. Billy will not take this lightly, so say the least, when the truth comes out. And the truth will come out eventually, because it always does. I know Todd wants out of it again, but is threatened to stay. It doesn't matter because like I said, he joined willingly. It was a choice he made. The only way it can possibly work out is if Todd somehow switches sides and take Phelan and Vinny down instead. Or if Todd gets badly injured then Billy will just be happy he survived. Hopefully he won't be killed off. Kate Oates really wrote herself into a corner here, because how will they redeem Todd? I still think Todd joining the scam was a massive mistake. There was no need to make Todd bad again, not when he was so happy and had made so much progress. Him going bad all the time, relapsing into his old behavior, is repetitive and boring. Todd joining the scam to take them down however would have been interesting. But now he's involved for the wrong reason, which is scamming people. Ugh.. I hate all of this. Todd is my favorite character and I hate what they're doing to him.


Frankly, I almost find Todd slyly dobbing Billy in to the bishop worse than teaming up with Phelan.

For all his protestations about the call being made for Billy's sake, it was an incredibly manipulative, controlling, selfish and self-serving thing to do to the man he claims to love. Plus it was done without remorse.  The trouble is that the phone call's been overshadowed by the fact he went running straight to Phelan when Billy dumped him.

Getting involved with the latter was an impulse driven by his hurt and anger. It was a choice, but it was made in the heat of the moment and driven by intense emotion.  It doesn't in any way excuse that choice but it makes it more understandable. It's obvious he's already starting to regret it anyway, so I feel fairly sure he's going to try and bring Phelan and Vinny down one way or another.  He's trapped though so he can't act hastily.

----------

Perdita (25-09-2016)

----------


## livden

> Frankly, I almost find Todd slyly dobbing Billy in to the bishop worse than teaming up with Phelan.
> 
> For all his protestations about the call being made for Billy's sake, it was an incredibly manipulative, controlling, selfish and self-serving thing to do to the man he claims to love. Plus it was done without remorse.  The trouble is that the phone call's been overshadowed by the fact he went running straight to Phelan when Billy dumped him.
> 
> Getting involved with the latter was an impulse driven by his hurt and anger. It was a choice, but it was made in the heat of the moment and driven by intense emotion.  It doesn't in any way excuse that choice but it makes it more understandable. It's obvious he's already starting to regret it anyway, so I feel fairly sure he's going to try and bring Phelan and Vinny down one way or another.  He's trapped though so he can't act hastily.


Sadly, I agree with everything you said. The fact that he did it to someone he supposedly loves makes it even worse. What he did was cruel, selfish and manipulative. There is no defending that. It just pisses me off that they went there at all with Todd. I disagree with the direction Kate is taking Todd. I mean I get why she had him call the bishop, because she needed him to go "bad" again so he could join Vinny and Phelan. From a storytelling point of view it makes sense, but I still don't agree with it, I never will. I don't even think it was well done, it came completely out of left field. If we had seen him become gradually more selfish and self destructive over a period of time, fine. But this?! Yeah, I get that she wanted to make it a shock to the viewers that he had reverted back to his old self, but it was still stupid. Like I have said a million times before, it really looked like he had changed. What he did might have been in-character for old Todd, but it's out of character for the new Todd imo. It just looked like Todd had improved, that he was less selfish, more caring, more understanding. I guess I was wrong, Kate clearly had other plans for him. 

I wonder if the previous producer had still been in charge if he would have let Todd continue to make progress, or if he would have him relapse like Kate did. I guess we'll never know. But yeah.. Todd's behavior is something I can't defend, something I feel was unnecessary and dumb. It's repetitive and boring to make him improve then fall back into his old selfish behavior again and again and again. Can they not come up with something new? It's like rinse, repeat. It would have been much more giving for loyal viewers to actually see a character grow to become a better person, now that would have been fun to watch! I never trusted Kate Oates though, and I still don't. I knew it was bad sign when she talked about Todd being all bad again. Looks like I was right about her all along. And like you said.. to do that to someone he supposedly loves?! That is low. At least when he took revenge on Jason and Eileen they sort of deserved it for the way they had been treating him. But to do this to Billy of all people who has been nothing but kind to him?! Ugh. It's the worst thing he's ever done, and yeah. I count the scam too. 

The worst part in all of this though, is that it plays into the trope of the "evil gay guy". I'm sick of it. For once I want gay characters to be portrayed in a good way, caring, unselfish, good, like most people. It pisses me off that they turned the ONE gay legacy character on the show into a bad guy. And for once we have a good gay couple, affectionate and all. And they went and ruined that. It pisses me off so much. I could handle Todd being mean to anyone else BUT Billy. It just reinforces stereotypes that all gay men are selfish assholes. Why couldn't they let the ONE gay couple on the show be happy? Or at least have some external force ripping them apart, not one part of the couple betraying the other. It was a bad choice, something I can never accept. And yeah, this is all Kate Oates doing because she cared more about making Todd into a bad guy, then continue to have him make progress and be happy for once in his life. If anyone deserves happiness it's Todd. And if she has to have him self-destruct all the time at least explain WHY. Don't make him make him into a selfish asshole again after a period of time when he had actually improved. It makes no sense. 

This whole thing is pissing me off so much. I have seen other people say the same thing too, they highly disagree with the direction Kate is taking Todd. It was unnecessary to make him bad again, or at the very least to betray the ONE person in his life that cared about him. It was an awful decision, like really ****ing horrible awful decision. Kate truly missed the mark here.

----------


## livden

Oh and I'm just gonna post this then I'll shut up. Further proof that viewers do NOT want to see "bad Todd" and that Kate Oates truly missed the mark on this one.

https://twitter.com/itvcorrie/status/777967763189006336

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Todd Grimshaw may be hard at work as Pat Phelan's partner-in-crime at the moment, but it's clear that he's hiding a secret heartache tonight (September 28).

Despite trying to put on a brave face since Billy Mayhew dumped him, Todd (Bruno Langley) lets his true feelings show when they bump into each other out on the Street.

When Billy (Daniel Brocklebank) snubs him, Todd begs his ex to keep things civil even if they can't be an item - but Billy leaves him crushed by making it very clear that he still can't forgive him for reporting him to the Bishop.

With the whole thing playing out in public, the exchange is watched from afar by Todd's mum Eileen, who feels terrible for her son.

Billy refuses to talk to Todd
Â©  ITV

Unable to resist speaking her mind (no change there), Eileen later approaches Billy and urges him to forgive Todd for his betrayal.

Sadly, Eileen soon realises that won't be happening anytime soon - and she then gets even more than she bargained for when Billy also warns her that Phelan's dealings with Todd are bound to be dodgy.

Could this be the moment that Eileen finally starts to smell a rat when it comes to Phelan? Sue Cleaver, who plays her, commented: "Well Eileen just thinks it's because Billy has been going out with Todd and has been taken in by Todd's stories, so she doesn't take any notice of him either."


That'll be a no, then.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (28-09-2016), parkerman (28-09-2016), tammyy2j (28-09-2016)

----------


## livden

Good on Billy for standing his ground. Todd needs to realize that what he did was wrong before he can even think of getting back together with Billy. He needs to tell Billy that he made a mistake, he knows it was wrong and that he's sorry. The problem here is that Todd still think what he did was right and feels no remorse.

----------

Dazzle (28-09-2016), tammyy2j (28-09-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

9000th episode tonight

----------

livden (28-09-2016)

----------


## livden

http://www.insidesoap.co.uk/5-top-so...cked-thursday/

This actually sounds really good.

----------


## swmc66

That was scary about the needle. Hope he is ok

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2016), livden (30-09-2016)

----------

